#  Dépositaire 



## gribouille (16 Novembre 2001)

bon pour que tout soit bien clair, veuillez déposer ici vos "Marques & Remarques", vos "Tiques & Caractéristiques"

je commence  : 

<UL TYPE=SQUARE><LI>  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






*hin hin hin*








   ( of gribouille LTD & Co)

<LI>Parker Lewis ne perds jamais, gribouille gagne toujours

<LI>venez fouttre le merdier dans le ratelier à casserolles, étable à vaches folles[/list]

[15 novembre 2001 : message édité par gribouille]


----------



## gribouille (16 Novembre 2001)

<UL TYPE=SQUARE><LI> 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*gniark gniark gniark*








  ( of gribouille LTD & Co)

<LI> 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*et PAF dans l'os*








  ( of gribouille LTD & Co)
[/list]


----------



## gribouille (16 Novembre 2001)

<UL TYPE=SQUARE><LI> 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




<LI> 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



[/list]

_(d'autres suivront)_


----------



## gribouille (16 Novembre 2001)

je rapelle la règle : _premier arrivé, premier servit ..... toute réclamation devront êtres formulée auprès du cabinet bengilli & bengilli, les sentences seront éxécutées par l'adjudant bengilli, la chasse par la compagnie des gribouilles & pseudos fictifs UTD_


----------



## alèm (16 Novembre 2001)

 






 


*héhé*





 

trademarks of *alèm força portugal and Co.*, expert en détournements de posts!


----------



## Le Gognol (16 Novembre 2001)

'soir !

T'as oublié de déposer tes fautes de frappes et d'orthographe Grib' !   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Bon ben moi je dépose mon slogan, absolument unique au monde : _Créateur d'inutilibile_&#8482;

'+

[15 novembre 2001 : message édité par Le Gognol]


----------



## alèm (16 Novembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Le Gognol:
*'soir !

T'as oublié de déposer tes fautes de frappes et d'orthographe Grib' !   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Bon ben moi je dépose mon slogan, absolument unique au monde : Créateur d'inutilibile

'+*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

je propose que *Le Gognol* dépose son :

"
'jour (ou 'soir)





'+
"


----------



## Le Gognol (16 Novembre 2001)

'

Ah oui c'est vrai ça, j'ai failli oublier !   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 En plus chuis généreux sur le forum, parce que normalement la plupart du temps par mail je reduis le salut à sa plus simple expression : '

Je dépose donc le '&#8482;, et le '+&#8482;

Voilà !   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




'+

[15 novembre 2001 : message édité par Le Gognol]


----------



## gribouille (16 Novembre 2001)

*pouvez répéter la question ???*








     ( of gribouille LTD & Co)

c'est à moi


----------



## gribouille (16 Novembre 2001)

*Beeeuuuuuuuuuuuaaaarkkk*








     ( of gribouille LTD & Co)

a moa ossi


----------



## macinside (16 Novembre 2001)

*ARF*
*ARG*


----------



## Le Gognol (16 Novembre 2001)

'&#8482;

J'ai ajouté quelques (N)&#8482; sur mes dépôts qui précèdent, histoire d'officialiser la chose plus sérieusement. Cette fois je ne risque plus rien !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




'+&#8482;


----------



## [MGZ]Toine (16 Novembre 2001)

Macinside, tu as oublié qqchose, les : 

tous les messages imcopréhensibles ont un ©macinside...

Très important  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Euh sinon, moi j'ai rien, j'emprinte les trucs des autres, comme le *Mouahahahahahaahahahaha LOL*


----------



## macinside (16 Novembre 2001)

*m'erneve m'ernerve *©macinside


----------



## mtra (16 Novembre 2001)

Gribouille me casse les C  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 uilles


----------



## gribouille (16 Novembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par mtra:
*Gribouille me casse les C   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 uilles*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

yeah quel bonheur


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (16 Novembre 2001)

faut pas toucher à :

hi hi hi...©
touba.fall©
wala©
hé hé...©
absolut©
La Girb©

tout est © touba ! même le © est © touba
wala© !


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (16 Novembre 2001)

et ta sur tu la vends combien ta sur  avec son ©


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (16 Novembre 2001)

qu'est ce que tu veux foutre avec ma soeur réssusse ???


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (16 Novembre 2001)

Liu gratter la spon,tex©


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (16 Novembre 2001)

usurpateur c'est moi satan... ta tête avec des plumes


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (16 Novembre 2001)

ben tu peux te gratter ton tube de colle patex©


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (16 Novembre 2001)

_des batignolles, fô pas oublier, c'est important_

ET TA MÈRE, ELLE T'AS CHIER DANS UN SANIBROYEUR¢, TA VUS TA FACE d'HÉLICE DE TITANIC


----------



## archeos (16 Novembre 2001)




----------



## archeos (16 Novembre 2001)

et j'oubliais ma signature


----------



## archeos (16 Novembre 2001)

et mon hou hou hou dont personne ne voulait en fait  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




d'ailleur je ne mets même pas de c entouré


----------



## archeos (16 Novembre 2001)

enfin je voulais taper ß~?©
ah voilà, c'est pas facile dans le noir


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (16 Novembre 2001)




----------



## alèm (16 Novembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par archeos:
*et j'oubliais ma signature*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

ibn mac? c'est celà?    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_Salam alekum (ou shalôm aleikhem)* esclave du mac !!*_


----------



## le chapelier fou (16 Novembre 2001)

Tous les mots contenant dans cet ordre les lettres CHA sont propriété du chapelier fou&#8482;


exemple : Chalut &#8482;, Chapristi &#8482;

tous les objet se portant sur la tête genre, chapeau, entonoir, bonnet, slip, bol à soupe, etc ... sont propriété du chapelier fou

exemple : le collant &#8482;  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



(objet pouvant ce porter sur la tête)

le chapelier fou &#8482;
est prprièté de lui même

enfin l'entreprise "Tortures & Tartiflettes &#8482;
" est propriété du chapelier fou &#8482;


----------



## Bialès (16 Novembre 2001)

moi je dépose le pseudo : gribouille.

Maintenant, ce pseudo m'appartient 

de plus, je dépose aussi le "hehe" de Slug ainsi que toutes les phrases de Nietzsche (dommage SMG).

je dépose évidemment Bialès aussi.

Voilà

@+

[16 novembre 2001 : message édité par Bialès]


----------



## Le Gognol (16 Novembre 2001)

'

Alors je dépose Le Gognol &#8482; et Gognol Communication &#8482; de façon claire pour qu'il n'y ait pas d'embrouille, ainsi que :

<UL TYPE=SQUARE><LI>Alèm &#8482;<LI>Touba &#8482;<LI>Bialès &#8482;<LI>JackSim &#8482;<LI>Gwenhiver &#8482;<LI>Toine &#8482;<LI>Macinside &#8482;<LI>Sir Mac Gregor &#8482; (on sait jamais, ça peut servir)<LI>Veejee &#8482;<LI>thebiglebowsky &#8482;<LI>Amok  &#8482;<LI>JediMac &#8482;[/list]

Ca suffira déjà bien comme ça, sachant que je vous laisse la possibilité de me racheter ces noms, au prix attractif de 1 000 Euros chacun. En attendant, les personnes concernées sont priés de me payer une location de 10 Euros par jour, à moins qu'elles ne changent de pseudo.

'+

[16 novembre 2001 : message édité par Le Gognol]


----------



## alèm (16 Novembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Bialès:
*moi je dépose le pseudo : gribouille.

Maintenant, ce pseudo m'appartient

de plus, je dépose aussi le "hehe" de Slug.

Voilà

@+*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

et moi je dépose tout ceci et le pseudo *Bialès*




puis aussi *alèm*, *hazor*, *netivot*, *ziphim*, Dr.Hyporastagnorte, Dr. hyporagnoûte, Bloubiboulga Inc., Touba.fall, Xantho, Gjouvenat, SlipMacéréGluant, Becassine is my voisine, Macgénération.com, Apple, Macinstosh, iMac, iBook, iCeBook, Titanium rules, My Kingdom for a horse, NTM, G5, G6, Amok, Benguiliguili, Baax, Albator, Macinside, Api, Capitaine Flam, sylphides, casimir, Oui-Oui, Dr.Alèm, Aricosec, TheBigBloub, loutrecomique, JS Bach, bernard Faucon, Ingmar Bergman, JLG et j'en passe


----------



## Bialès (16 Novembre 2001)

c'est dommage Le Gognol, tu devrais relire mon message....


----------



## alèm (16 Novembre 2001)

mêmes idées au même moment Le gognol

'+


----------



## Bialès (16 Novembre 2001)

Alèm, tu peux déposer MacGénération si tu veux, moi je dépose MacGeneration, un site bien connu et je le rétrocède à Veejee (parce que je suis loyal).

P.S : toi aussi tu devrais relire mon premier message alèm.


----------



## Le Gognol (16 Novembre 2001)

'

Pour Bialès ok, je retire. Par contre Alèm tu es arrivé trop tard pour une bonne partie des pseudos, c'est l'ordre des posts qui compte..  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Faites péter le pognon ! (TiBook acceptés) (Olivier W., si tu nous r'gardes...)

'+


----------



## alèm (16 Novembre 2001)

Le Gognol et Bialès, vos messages n'ont aucune valeur juridique comparé au mien puisque vous avez édité vos messages, ce qui revient à antidater un document, vous serez bien gentil de me faire parvenir vos arrhes pour l'établissement de vos documents de licence (gratuits pour vous, c'est de bonne guerre!)


----------



## Le Gognol (16 Novembre 2001)

'

En plus Alèm tu as utilisé le '+, et là c'est pas du tout le même tarif. J'espère que tu as les reins solides.

'+


----------



## benjamin (16 Novembre 2001)

Ouf, vite, dépêchons-nous de déposer zarathoustra, fantomas et etetet

Ainsi que le Ouaip, le Nope et le Mouais

Et j'intente un procès à Bialès pour ce qui est des citations Nietzschéennes (non mais  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (16 Novembre 2001)

meuheu ®©


----------



## Bialès (16 Novembre 2001)

Faux Alèm, tu ne peux pas savoir ce qui a été changé et quand (seule la date du 15 Novembre est stipulée).

Ainsi, Le Gognol et moi ne te devons absolument rien.
par contre, je crois que le Gognol a déposé  "alèm", tu devrais aller quémander sa clémence au plus vite...


----------



## alèm (16 Novembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Le Gognol:
*'

En plus Alèm tu as utilisé le '+, et là c'est pas du tout le même tarif.*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE> 

tu peux utiliser *Alèm*(trademark of Le Gognol créateur d'inutilibile) autant que tu veux, j'ai déposé *alèm* (ben oui ce n'est pas un nom propre mais un nom commun!)

donc   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 <BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Le Gognol:
*J'espère que tu as les reins solides.*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

ça devient lubrique ici


----------



## Bialès (16 Novembre 2001)

sache Zarathoustra, que j'ai introduit Nietzsche sur ce forum bien avant que tu y fasses ton entrée.

En conséquence, j'attends le procès avec impatience, sûr de mon bon droit.


----------



## benjamin (16 Novembre 2001)

...au fait, alèm, je suis heureux de voir que tu as enfin cité comme il fallait Michaux dans ta signature (en terminant la phrase, quoi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## alèm (16 Novembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Bialès:
*sache Zarathoustra, que j'ai introduit Nietzsche sur ce forum*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

et il a aimé?   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




il est vrai que tu as toujours aimé les moustachus comme Api, mon cher Bialès(of who?)   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_258. le Négateur du hasard.
Nul vainqueur ne croit au hasard._ FW Nietzsche,_ La Gaya Scienza_


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (16 Novembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Bialès:
*moi je dépose le pseudo : gribouille.

Maintenant, ce pseudo m'appartient 
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

bien ça vous feras : 

<UL TYPE=SQUARE><LI>001 gribouille *** pseudo *** +1000000007895,03 
<LI>001 utilisation de pseudo *** illimité *** +10000000000000000000046460000054689,01 [/list]

en cheque de banque s'il vous plait  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ah oui j'oubliais, c'est par jour


----------



## benjamin (16 Novembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Bialès:
*sache Zarathoustra, que j'ai introduit Nietzsche sur ce forum bien avant que tu y fasses ton entrée.

En conséquence, j'attends le procès avec impatience, sûr de mon bon droit.*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Boouuhhhh  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Pardon Moosieur.
Savait pas, moi (au fait, je dépose 'Mouaaa').
Pourrait-on s'orienter vers une conciliation (c'est fou comme je n'y connais rien en droit, moi) ?


----------



## alèm (16 Novembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par zarathoustra:
*...au fait, alèm, je suis heureux de voir que tu as enfin cité comme il fallait Michaux dans ta signature (en terminant la phrase, quoi   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

ben oui  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   mais en fait je préfère :
_"Et pendant qu'il la regarde, il lui fait un enfant d'âme."_ HM


----------



## Le Gognol (16 Novembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*"Et pendant qu'il la regarde, il lui fait un enfant d'âme." HM    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Et non pas dans le dos...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Au fait, pour le règlement... tu proposes quoi ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




'+


----------



## Bialès (16 Novembre 2001)

alèm, je ne te ferai pas l'honneur de te répondre.

Pour saint Gribouille Junior, je ne vous dois rien monsieur.
Par contre, dans votre pseudo, vous utilisez la marque déposée Gribouille,il vous en coutera donc, 2 titanium (voir avec olivier.w pour un éventuel prêt).

Enfin, Zarathoustra, eu égard à ton pseudonyme, je t'autorise à utiliser les phrases de Nietzsche.

Néammoins tu devras combattre la mauvaise utilisation de celles-ci (par exemple par SMG) et précisé que cette phrase appartient sur les forums à Bialès.

Merci.


----------



## benjamin (16 Novembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*

ben oui   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   mais en fait je préfère :
"Et pendant qu'il la regarde, il lui fait un enfant d'âme." HM    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Moi aussi, mais pourquoi as-tu enlevé cette signature dans _l'Arbre à Palabres_ ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (16 Novembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Bialès:
*alèm, je ne te ferai pas l'honneur de te répondre.

Pour saint Gribouille Junior, je ne vous dois rien monsieur.
Par contre, dans votre pseudo, vous utilisez la marque déposée Gribouille,il vous en coutera donc, 2 titanium (voir avec olivier.w pour un éventuel prêt).
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>


----------



## [MGZ]Toine (16 Novembre 2001)

Bah moi je m'en fout, vous pouvez déposez Toine, ou toine, moi je dépose [MGZ]Toine, [MGZ], MGZ, MacGameZone...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Et puis c'est tout, parce que moi je suis gentil, je laisse au autres ce qu'il leur appartient


----------



## alèm (16 Novembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Le Gognol:
*(a)Alèm veut pas me payer parce que :



En dehors du fait que c'est effectivement tiré par les cheveux, je précise que le plus gros règlement concerne l'utilisation du '+, règlement pour lequel je te souhaitais d'avoir les reins solides. J'espère donc que tu as procédé aux prélé... préparatifs adéquats. Et que tu as donc prévenu ton banquier !    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







'+

[16 novembre 2001 : message édité par Le Gognol]*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

tout ce qu'il reste dans mon coffre à la banque, c'est une housse d'iBook crystal en opossum  lustré, trois slips dédicacés de SMG avec chacun deux smileys dessus, un CD d'install d'OS X dédicacé par Bialès, et deux ou trois tubes de peinture acrylique


----------



## archeos (16 Novembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
* trois slips dédicacés de SMG avec chacun deux smileys dessus*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

dédicacée pinceau à manche flasque et à la colle blanche naturelle


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (16 Novembre 2001)

Sont proptiété de la banque Ouizard (4. Bundesplatzt, 3003 Bern, Suisse) les exclamation suivantes

*MOUARFFF* ©
*mouarfff*©
MOUARFFF©
mouarfff©

et toute les variantes possibles

Ainsi que
Arquebuse©
Samos©
Ouizard©







Pour + d'info vous vous rendez au numéro 2 de la bundesplatzt à Bern et vous demandez soit Pascal Couchepin, soit Ruth Dreifuss soit Ruth Metzler, soit Moritz Leuenberger, soit Kaspard Villiger, soit  Samuel Schmidt soit Joseph Deiss: se sont les secrétaires des Banquiers


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (17 Novembre 2001)




----------



## alèm (17 Novembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Le Gognol:
*

Et non pas dans le dos...   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Au fait, pour le règlement... tu proposes quoi ?   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




'+*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

rien, tu as déposé un nom propre se traduisant donc par Étranger ou Alien (si tu préfères!) alors que j'ai déposé un nom commun étranger ou alien qui introduit aussi que j'ai déposé aussi le concept inhérent à alèm c'est à dire Deu ou Dieu ou encore God, voire Allah, Yahvé, Elohim, Jéhovah, Gott, Jesus Christ, Messiah, le Messie, Alleluiah  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*voilà, voilà*






_j'ai l'impression que Bialès me fait encore la gueule suite à ses communications avec Azräel qui n'est pasmoi mais bon_


----------



## alèm (17 Novembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par zarathoustra:
*

Moi aussi, mais pourquoi as-tu enlevé cette signature dans l'Arbre à Palabres ?*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

je l'ai remplacé par un petit gif d'une peinture de HM et une phrase tirée de "Poteaux d'angle" qui convient plus à ma situation actuelle


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (17 Novembre 2001)

usurpateur, hérétique, ... violeur d'angelots tout nus... dépeceur de bonnes surs...


----------



## alèm (17 Novembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par &lt;DIEU -the boss-&gt;:
*usurpateur, hérétique, ... violeur d'angelots tout nus... dépeceur de bonnes surs...*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

fichtre, ça ressemble à du LeBonze   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





si c'est une copie, c'est pô mal!


----------



## Bialès (17 Novembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*


j'ai l'impression que Bialès me fait encore la gueule suite à ses communications avec Azräel qui n'est pasmoi mais bon



*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

mais pas du tout cher alèm.
J'ai juste dit que je ne te ferai pas l'honneur de répondre à cette phrase " tu as introduit Nietzsche, et ça lui a plu?" que je trouve outrancière.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







sinon, tout baigne.
P.S : ton explication vaseuse ne tient pas sur le chipotage nom propre, nom commun...

Le Gognol sera d'accord avec moi.


----------



## alèm (17 Novembre 2001)

ps: je croyais qu'il y avait un certain respect de la vie privée des gens ici, merci de ne pas relater mes activités du ouikinde    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





ps2: les majuscules sont très importantes en portugais   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[16 novembre 2001 : message édité par alèm]


----------



## bengilli (17 Novembre 2001)

J'ai archi pas le temps de vous lire les bichons  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



J'espère juste ne pas m'être fait pourrir mon *Mouhahahhaahhahahahahahaha* * ® ©*

Merci Grib   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Je dépose également pour les forums les marques sous citées :

<UL TYPE=SQUARE>Dolce Gabanna
Apple
Ventrebleu
Macintosh
MDR
Lol
à
et
ou
Mhz
G4[/list]

Je vais me faire des couilles en or


----------



## thebiglebowsky (17 Novembre 2001)

Moi, je dépose mon bilan...


----------



## Le Gognol (17 Novembre 2001)

(a)Alèm veut pas me payer parce que :

  <BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*

rien, tu as déposé un nom propre se traduisant donc par Étranger&#8482; ou Alien&#8482; (si tu préfères!) alors que j'ai déposé un nom commun étranger&#8482; ou alien&#8482;*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

En dehors du fait que c'est effectivement tiré par les cheveux, je précise que le plus gros règlement concerne l'utilisation du '+, règlement pour lequel je te souhaitais d'avoir les reins solides. J'espère donc que tu as procédé aux prélé... préparatifs adéquats. Et que tu as donc prévenu ton banquier !   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







'+

[16 novembre 2001 : message édité par Le Gognol]


----------



## Le Gognol (17 Novembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par thebiglebowsky:
*Moi, je dépose mon bilan...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>


Tu peux, tu viens d'utiliser une marque déposée sans avoir régler la facture préalable. Je précise que les produits issus de la maroquinerie à base d'opposums ne sont pas acceptés !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




'+


----------



## Le Gognol (18 Novembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm y'a super longtemps:
*tu peux utiliser Alèm(trademark of Le Gognol créateur d'inutilibile) autant que tu veux, j'ai déposé alèm (ben oui ce n'est pas un nom propre mais un nom commun!)
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

J'ai une preuve de ta mauvaise foi ! Sur ICQ tu utilises le pseudo Alèm avec une majuscule !






Bon ça vient ce pognon les gars ? Est ce que j'ai l'air de plaisanter ?

'+

[18 novembre 2001 : message édité par Le Gognol]


----------



## alèm (18 Novembre 2001)

_mince grillé!_


----------



## aricosec (18 Novembre 2001)

j'ai bien lu tous vos post,et je peux donc déposé_ hu ! hu ! hu !_ que TOUBA m'avait fourgué au prix fort.
ayant des ennuis boyeauteus j'ai déposé ausi dans le jardin quelque chose,faitent gaffe a pas glisser


----------



## alèm (18 Novembre 2001)

tu as aussi déposé ton dentier sur ta table de chevet!


----------



## aricosec (18 Novembre 2001)

oui mais il vient de glisser aussi dans le jardin,dans quoi?......MYSTERE


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (19 Novembre 2001)

je dépose "LA FERME,  LA FERME,  ......"


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (19 Novembre 2001)

et de même pour "TA GUEULE, TA GUEULE, TA GUEULE, ....."


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (19 Novembre 2001)

une remise sur les suppositoires pour touba.fall


----------



## Sir (19 Novembre 2001)

La  offre machin c'est pas cool de s'en prendre a touba


----------



## Les Toubettes suppositoires-girls (19 Novembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par SirMacGregor:
*La  offre machin c'est pas cool de s'en prendre a touba*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

tu préfères peut-être les sucer, les suppos?   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







[18 novembre 2001 : message édité par Les Toubettes, suppositoires-girls]


----------



## Télémac (19 Novembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par &lt;SATAN&gt;:
*qu'est ce que tu veux foutre avec ma soeur réssusse ???*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Euh !!! c'est une question? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




La réponse :

Tu la renverse et tu en fais une tirelire

c'est la bonne réponse  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




?

désolé   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



@+


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (19 Novembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par [MGZ]Toine:
*Bah moi je m'en fout, vous pouvez déposez Toine, ou toine, moi je dépose [MGZ]Toine, [MGZ], MGZ, MacGameZone...   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

tu déposes quoi ? fais gaffe ou je vais chercher Florent et les huissiers moa 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













j'suis over-méchant (©Slug), et j'le sais 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




tous les mots composés avec over sont propriété de la Slug Co. SARL. ©1997

@+

Guillaume


----------



## Bialès (19 Novembre 2001)

fais gaffe, j'ai déposé ton hehe, et c'est valable aussi sur ICQ!!!


----------



## Amok (19 Novembre 2001)

[19 novembre 2001 : message édité par Amok]


----------



## alèm (22 Novembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Amok:
*

[19 novembre 2001 : message édité par Amok]*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE> (alèm ForçaPortugal internacional Co. !)


----------



## Pierrot (22 Novembre 2001)

Mouans-Sartoux le 22 novembre 2001.

Mesdames, Messieurs, les utilisateurs de MacGeneration.


J'ai été mandaté par la communauté Européenne  et la communauté Helvétique afin de définir avec vous les modalités de règlement afférentes aux dispositifs de taxations définies dans le code des impôts, article 562bis, concernant les droits d'auteurs.

Il est stipulé dans cet article que le la taxe à prélever et de 40% sur le montant brut de la transaction de quelque copyright et trademark que ce soit : © TM.

Il est stipulé en outre que vous devez acquitter un acompte à valoir sur la cotisations de la taxe sur les droits d'auteurs et de la taxe additionnelle pour 2001.

À défaut de règlement de la somme à payer à la date définie par Pierrot, une majoration de 10% sera appliquée.

Vous pouvez régler cet acompte :
1- Par paiement en ligne : internet ou minitel.
2 - Par virement.
3- Par TIP, chèque ou numéraire (dans ce cas je me déplace personnellement et j'accepte toutes boissons, locales, alcoolisés). 


Le percepteur (joyeux), Pierrot


----------



## thebiglebowsky (22 Novembre 2001)

Euh Pierrot !
C'est à ces conneries que tu passes ton temps au lieu de penser au développement futur de mes housses antichocs gonflables en opposums pour G4....
J'ai une commande en attente de 300 pièces pour UPS transmise par l'intermédiaire de Macinside !
Grouille toi un peu stp !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Baax travaille déjà sur la pub !


----------



## Pierrot (23 Novembre 2001)

Ben oui thebig je sais, mais je n'ai pas pu résister la tentation était trop forte.
J'ai pu enfin percevoir la jubilation (malsaine) que ressent mon percepteur favori (gloup).


----------



## thebiglebowsky (23 Novembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Pierrot:
*
J'ai pu enfin percevoir la jubilation (malsaine) que ressent mon percepteur favori
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
------------
Tiens, c'est marrant çà Pierrot !!!
On doit avoir le même alors


----------



## Pierrot (23 Novembre 2001)

Alors on les entend plus les Bialès, Amok, Slug, Benguilli, Ouizard Le Gognol, Archeos, Le chapelier fou, Sarathoustra et les autres... J'ai vos noms moi, je guette!

Font plus les malins maintenant, y revendiquent plus la propriété, hein ?
z'ont peur de passer à la caisse hein ??

Mais faites gaffe " Le percepteur masqué" veille!

Tient, après tous, y a pas de mal à se faire du bien!
"Le percepteur masqué" ©


----------



## Pierrot (23 Novembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par thebiglebowsky:
*
------------
Tiens, c'est marrant çà Pierrot !!!
On doit avoir le même alors   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

OUI!!!
On est cerné de toutes parts, fait comme des rats, des ratiboisés devrais-je dire!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (23 Novembre 2001)

Je le surnomme Attila : quand il est passé, même l'herbe de ma moquette ne repousse plus


----------



## thebiglebowsky (23 Novembre 2001)

Il a même été figurant dans le film "Les Huns et les autres"...


----------



## Pierrot (23 Novembre 2001)

Et en plus ils ont plein de nouveaux déguisements : BenURSSAF, MarieTVA...


----------



## aricosec (23 Novembre 2001)

ouf ! je viens d'y penser,je dépose aussi tout pseudonyme commençant par ARICO,les clones je me les fabrique moi même ,le grand ARCHEOS m'ayant donné sa recette.
une petite pépé aux hanches rondelette,des cuisses de marbre,une forêt touffu,une clairiere affolante,un puit d'amour,et une boite de viagra.

_ET OUI !_


----------



## benjamin (23 Novembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Pierrot:
*Alors on les entend plus les [...] Sarathoustra [...]*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Vu comme cela, je ne risque pas grand chose


----------



## alèm (26 Novembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Pierrot:
*Alors on les entend plus les *<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

et ben moi
je vais en profiter de ne pas être cité






©
©
©
©
©
©
©



_*vavavoum!!!©*_


----------



## Anonyme (26 Novembre 2001)

Bien avec toi Alèm :drinK:






   Oupsy  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




cé moa hehe


----------



## alèm (26 Novembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Oups:
*Bien avec toi Alèm :drinK:






    Oupsy   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




cé moa hehe   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>


tiens, ma Oupsy chérie (voir par ici) tu subis aussi le syndrôme barbarellesque du toubarbre?   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



bien à toi


----------



## Anonyme (27 Novembre 2001)

hi hi hi Alèm   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







ton (voir par ici) ben c'est toubarbre  

pis là j'suis encore au boulot sous W......
alors j'fais avec les moyens du bord ) 






   Oupsy   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ps j'vais corriger ça rentrée à la maison    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




wali wala c'est mieux comme ca hihihi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[30 novembre 2001 : message édité par Oups]


----------



## macinside (8 Août 2003)

burp

(air méfiant)

(air ...)

a bas l'ultraflool

naru je t'aime


----------



## tomtom (8 Août 2003)

poufpouf 
poumpoum 
pfffffff 


----------



## macinside (8 Août 2003)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> a bas l'ultraflool



en prevision du remplacent du l'ultraflood


----------



## GlobalCut (8 Août 2003)

dans ton © 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 


----------



## macinside (9 Août 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> dans ton ©
> 
> 
> 
> ...



oh ! le vilain !! 


----------



## legritch (9 Août 2003)

Non rien  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







----------



## anntraxh (14 Août 2003)

UltraNi© !


----------



## GlobalCut (14 Août 2003)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> UltraNi© !



Y'a plus qu'a en faire un thread


----------



## Finn_Atlas (31 Août 2003)

Je rajoute le Yop® au dépositaire ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




pas toucher !!!


----------



## [MGZ] Shralldam (31 Août 2003)

It's time to kick ass and chew bubblegum&amp;®


----------



## Dark Templar (1 Septembre 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Je rajoute le Yop® au dépositaire !
> 
> 
> 
> ...













Et je fais comment pour dire bonjour alors ?


----------



## Finn_Atlas (1 Septembre 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Et je fais comment pour dire bonjour alors ?



Bah tu rajoute "®"


----------



## Dark Templar (5 Septembre 2003)

_C'est plus un forum, c'est un trollodrome 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_ ©


----------



## Dark Templar (5 Septembre 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> _C'est plus un forum, c'est un trollodrome _ ©


Je sens qu'elle va servir celle-là


----------



## gribouille (5 Septembre 2003)

bouh ! ©
mega-bouh ! ©

et en prévision de la piece de théatre et du film et du merchandising je dépose "le macinside est un vide-ordures" © ® 


----------



## Finn_Atlas (30 Octobre 2003)

Pour Arico, je dépose le Gasp !

_bien sur je toucherai moi aussi des droits d'auteurs, vu que je viens de payer les frais de licence 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## Anonyme (30 Octobre 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Pour Arico, je dépose le Gasp !
> 
> _je viens de payer les frais de licence
> 
> ...



dommage à ton âge de déjà payer pour çà


----------



## Finn_Atlas (30 Octobre 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> dommage à ton âge de déjà payer pour çà



oh mais çà devrait bien rapporter un jour ou l'autre 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 et puis j'en profite pour avoir les avantages de la carte vermeil avec la licence IV


----------

